# الانابيب Pipes



## شاكر محمود تركي (16 ديسمبر 2015)

*الانابيب **pipes*
*تستعمل انابيب **carbon steel** في عدة تطبيقات صناعية وذلك بسبب قوتها ومرونتها وسهولة اجراء عمليات اللحام عليها وسهولة استخدام المكائن في صناعتها وتشكيلها, وايضا" هي ذات تكاليف انتاج واطئة جدا" (اقتصادية). وجميع مواد ومعادن الانابيب وبكل مجموعاتها ودرجاتها تستند على المواصفات الدولية واشهرها على الاطلاق **ASME &ASTM** ومن اشهر مجاميع **carbon steel** المستخدمة هي:*
· *Carbon steel plate produced is ASTM A36*
· *Carbon steel pipe most common are A106 Greade B or ASTM A106 Greade B*
*وتستخدم هذه المواد بسبب قوة الشد **tensile strenghth**وعوامل درجات الحرارة وايضا" كلفتها الواطئة **lower cost*
*ومن المعروف ان الانابيب تستخدم في **plant piping systems** وتنتج بصورة متوافقة مع الجمعية الامريكية للاختبارات والمواد **ASTM** والجمعية الامريكية لمهندسي الميكانيك **ASME ** وهاتان الجمعيتان الامريكيتان تحددان المواصفات الميكانيكية والكيمياوية والفيزياوية لمختلف المواد ولجميع درجاتها والمستخدمة في صناعة الانابيب.*
*وفي الولايات المتحدة يصنع **carbon steel Pipes ** وفق المواصفة **ASME B36.10 M** اما **stainless steel piping** يصنع وفق المواصفة **ASME B 36.19M*


----------

